# Rhinestone designs



## sarge134 (May 30, 2007)

I have Coreldraw X3 graphics suite and I want to know if there is anyone out there that can help me with making rhinestone designs using this program


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

can you post a visual of your graphic as well as an example of the rhinestone look your after. Will help to see a visual to give you the right steps.


----------



## Uglysign (Sep 5, 2006)

If I may.... 

Oberons Fit Object to Path (macro/VBA) can be used to help make your Rhinestone patterns.

Draw X number of circles across, then your line. Curve the line to whatever direction suits. Select those circles, then the line, apply Fit Object to Path.

This works pretty good forstuff like that, i'd think. I've used it plenty of times for similar issues but not Rhinestoning.

Can you dig it?

hTh


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Alex's marcros are a blessing. Another option is to create the rhinestone graphic (pattern image) duplicate and blend the two together. Apply the blend to your path and modify the steps.
Or create your own custom spraylist item and apply to your already drawn paths or just draw using the sprayer.
Here is a real quick one


----------



## sarge134 (May 30, 2007)

hey thanks for your help but maybe i should have put that i am new at this. i am about to start working for a company that makes t-shirts and the owner wanted me to make designs for shirts that will be made with rhinestone. he knows that i am new to coreldraw and is willing to work with me, and i am willing to look for the help. once again i appreciate your help and if you can give me a few more pointers i will be very thankful. thanks again.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Ill work up a short tutorial for you over the weekend. If i can get to is earlier I will and will post here for ya.

You can email me with any questions as well, Ill do my best to help


----------



## sarge134 (May 30, 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## Bigtimethreads (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you for the tip. I took a diamond ring and cropped everything but the stone in Photo paint. i then duplicated it, gave it some "blings" and saved as a pattern fill. I then took the star tool and sets the sides to 16 and the sharpness to 5. It gave me a "stone looking" object. I then filled it with my diamond and got rid of the outline.Your tool came in handy because I then applied them to fit the patch.Here are my results..Thanks again..









http://www.members.aol.com/btthreads/images/rhinestones.jpg


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

very nice job. The Power of Corel Once again.
Sarge 134 I should have the tutorial ready on saturday


----------



## huggle1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Fluid said:


> very nice job. The Power of Corel Once again.
> Sarge 134 I should have the tutorial ready on saturday


I will be looking out for your tutorial as i am reasonably new and struggling with coreldraw...but i am really interested in creating a rhinestone design...i just love bling bling!!!

Sammy.S


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I am running behind an hope to work on the tut tonight.
Will post a visual when ready


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Rhinestone designs - Tutorial*

here is the quick version. I am working on a more in depth one which covers creating more realistic studs and stones as well as info on the various sprayer settings. This will be on the unleash site soon.

Hope it helps and Happy Rendering


----------



## misschillout (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi there,

What font did you use for the Bling Bling.

Thank you


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

The font was purchased from either 
Letterhead Fonts: Rare and Unique Typefaces for The Artist

Sign DNA

or
Signfonts.com - Hand Painted Fonts for Artist and Sign Painters

can't remember at the moment


----------



## kmyck1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great tutorial, Fluid! But I am struggling with getting the the type to look like yours. Once I apply the sprayer it looks like a random mess - not a definable blinged-out text image. I could seriously use some help here! I have my first market in four weeks!!!

Thanks!!!
Kimberly


----------

